# methyl hydrate



## zipperz

hi everyone i'm having a hard time to find 100% iso alcohol in the drug stores and grocery stores because they only sell 70% iso alcohol so my question is would methyl hydrate work? or would it destroy the thc i'm trying to extract to make oil. any info would be great.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Zipperz 

70% will work, it just means that the Alcohol will evap first leaving the 30% water behind, this of course will evap too, it just takes a little longer than the Alcohol.

I buy my ISO on ebay, 99.7% pure.

eace:


----------



## leafminer

methyl alcohol is an exceedingly nasty toxic compound. not advised.


----------

